# Banned Topics.



## User6179 (21 Aug 2018)

Any chance of a list ?
I don't want to fall foul of the rules!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2018)

No, there is not a list per se.

I'd just ask that people use a bit of sense. If your thread is likely to come across as knocking/stereotyping a minority section of society it is likely that you will get a "Thanks, but no thanks" off the moderators.

If it's related to something that is under discussion in the news nationally then it'll probably be allowed in the News & Current Affairs section with the proviso that it is real debate.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

The traveling community. Mostly good honest stalwarts with the upmost consideration for others.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> The traveling community. Mostly good honest stalwarts with the upmost consideration for others.


Not helping.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> stereotyping



To be fair stereotypes are earned in most respects.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not helping.



I understand that and do not like to be too controversial on here but is it true?

I'll leave it there Phil.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2018)

Not the place for debating it and kind of shows why it's a subject we'd rather was kept out of CC.

Leaving it at that now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2018)

I know of an excellent forum where more controversial topics than CC can handle are welcome 
A few familiar avatars there so you don't feel like a newcomer, a familiar interface too.
Tell you what, @Salty seadog, if you start a thread there I will relay my experience with some members of the traveling community I did willingly employ last year for a job.
I will check that forum later on today, looking forward to your input


----------

